# T20 World Cup



## Piece (Mar 9, 2016)

Amazing result for Oman! Totally deserved against a ragged Irish team.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2016)

Disappointed for Ireland. I always hope they do well at the major tournaments. Particularly as England cherrypick their best players.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Disappointed for Ireland. I always hope they do well at the major tournaments. Particularly as England cherrypick their best players.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt they are a talented side. Just didn't show it all today.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Disappointed for Ireland. I always hope they do well at the major tournaments. Particularly as England cherrypick their best players.
		
Click to expand...

 Haven't we given most of then back ?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Haven't we given most of then back ?

Click to expand...

Yeah, but what happens in between has not exactly benefited them!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Poor from Ireland but some great cricket from Oman. That catch for the first wicket was a bit special


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 10, 2016)

I love watching Afghanistan,  Shazad gives hope to ageing overweight village cricketers everywhere! And he  bats with the same philosophy as me, 6, 4 or dot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Poor batting performance by Scotland to go out. Looked to have done enough with the ball but capitulated at the top of the order. Comical collision by two Zimbabwe batsman led to a run out (and a cut chin for the other batsman - not quite so funny I admit)


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2016)

Piece said:



			Amazing result for Oman! Totally deserved against a ragged Irish team.
		
Click to expand...

If they could find a keeper who could keep his legs together and not let a ball between them like a school boy,.. they might still be in there..

BTW, wondering why Ireland or Scotland dont draft Kevin Peterson to play for them instead of Eng??


----------



## Tongo (Mar 12, 2016)

Afghanistan through to the main event....fantastic! 

Lets hope they can upset some of the established nations.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Afghanistan through to the main event....fantastic! 

Lets hope they can upset some of the established nations.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see. Think it'll be a step too far against the big sides but will do so much for their confidence and it has to help grow the game back home


----------



## Tongo (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohammad Shehzad is my new favourite player! Likes to give it some Humpty ((C) Ian Botham circa 1981) with a fairly agricultural style!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2016)

when it rains out there it certainly dosent hold back does it


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2016)

The poacher said:



			when it rains out there it certainly dosent hold back does it
		
Click to expand...

forecast to snow tomorrow lol


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow this is a weird side New Zealand have picked against india. Left out Boult and Southee and picked all their (poorish) spin options and then chosen to bat first at a ground where dew is quite likely later on. Eggs all gone in one basket thats for sure


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

puzzled me the decision to leave both of them out ,
going to be interesting.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

6 and out for Guptil lol


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

the kiwis are not helping themselves ,throwing wickets away and probably trying too hard .


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2016)

Key wicket here is Taylor. Behind the rate really now, only 49 off 9.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2016)

83 off 14. This isn't going well. Need a massive finish.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

gonna be a pretty dull WC if we get lots of decks like this, expect the Kiwi line up was right based on what weve seen so far


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

india 12-3 and this could be a struggle for india

awful pitch thats for sure


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

just what the kiwis needed ,now to get Kholi out and you would fancy a kiwi win.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

looks like the kiwis chose the right basket! theres to lose here now


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

45-7 off 11 ,kiwi win big time now.


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2016)

With this pitch, I think the quickies may as well be in the crowd!

79-9 IND. Turn on the showers, bring out the beer, it's home time!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

well that was a rout. well played the black cats.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

hats off to the kiwis, brilliant (left field) team selection, excellent plans and brilliantly executed


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 15, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well that was a rout. well played the black cats.
		
Click to expand...

Well played the Black Caps , great result


----------



## Tongo (Mar 15, 2016)

Great stuff from NZ. Would love to see India knocked out early.


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2016)

Hope the wickets are going to be better than the one today. Can we get another couple of spinners into out team at short notice ?

New Zealand didn't play their best two pace bowlers, so at least they read the wicket perfectly.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 16, 2016)

Boom Boom Afridi teeing off! 31 off of 12 balls so far. 3 overs remaining.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2016)

Great. Now Sky will be hyping Afridi for the rest of the tournament. He's had his 1 in 20 innings, back to 6-and-Out cricket rest of the tournament.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 16, 2016)

Pakistan have got a tasty bowling line-up with Wahab, Mohammad Irfan and Mohammad Amir. Could be an interesting series against England this summer.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2016)

They do indeed. Amir is an incredible talent. Could have had 7 years of great cricket from him if he'd avoided getting into trouble. Going to be one of Pakistan's greatest bowlers if he stays on the right track.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 16, 2016)

T20's inherent weakness being demonstrated in this game. Team batting first post a cracking score and, unless the team batting second gets off to a flyer, the second innings is a bit of a non-event.


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2016)

Eng lost toss and batting. 150 minimum needed?


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

Piece said:



			Eng lost toss and batting. 150 minimum needed?
		
Click to expand...

you want a lot more than 150 here, run lines opened up mid 170s and that may be less than is needed imo


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2016)

Going to be tight finish this one. Interesting to see how Rashid and Ali go...


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

Piece said:



			Going to be tight finish this one. Interesting to see how Rashid and Ali go...
		
Click to expand...

some dew with the very late start time, spinners likely to struggle to grip it and only going to get worse as inns goes on


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

but that helps


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

England been gifted 3 wickets here but not looked like getting Gayle out and gifted far too many runs (and wides). Definite lack of proper bowlers in this side sadly


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 16, 2016)

We're doomed


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2016)

Dreadful bowling.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2016)

This is going well. Chris Gayle incredibly difficult to stop when he gets going!


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

far too easy for Gayle, hugely impressive ton nonetheless


----------



## Tongo (Mar 16, 2016)

People are saying 182 is a decent total but Mohammad Hafeez and Gayle have shown the importance of one of the top 3 making big runs. Too many of England's batsmen got okay scores but one of the top 3 needs to pass 50. England needed to post 200. So whilst the bowling wasnt great i also dont agree that the batsmen should get off without any criticism. Wickets are king in T20 and always having batsmen come in and start again stunts a team's progress. Much easier tom bat around a player who is well set.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

Tongo said:



			People are saying 182 is a decent total but Mohammad Hafeez and Gayle have shown the importance of one of the top 3 making big runs. Too many of England's batsmen got okay scores but one of the top 3 needs to pass 50. England needed to post 200. So whilst the bowling wasnt great i also dont agree that the batsmen should get off without any criticism. Wickets are king in T20 and always having batsmen come in and start again stunts a team's progress. Much easier tom bat around a player who is well set.
		
Click to expand...

was definitely a feeling that they left the charge too late with the bat for me, so many wickets in hand but didnt launch until the last 2 or 3. running between the wickets was also dire, several times they didnt take 2 when shouldve and 2 WI throws at stumps missed which wouldve been out if direct hits

if they insist on picking Willey Id like to see him open and be told to go hard from ball one and not stop. No real loss if he goes earlier cheap but could give the inns much needed momentum rather than being wasted down at 10

that said, the bowling at times was horrible


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2016)

Terrible performance. Only an average score and no idea in the bowling department. Can't see it getting any better against South Africa on Friday


----------



## Tongo (Mar 17, 2016)

Pleased Afghanistan gave a good account of themselves today. Some properly lusty hitting during their innings too!


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Pleased Afghanistan gave a good account of themselves today. Some properly lusty hitting during their innings too!
		
Click to expand...

really fancied they may cause an upset today against what is really quite a poor SL side


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Pleased Afghanistan gave a good account of themselves today. Some properly lusty hitting during their innings too!
		
Click to expand...

Has to be good for their progress. Great to see these sides moving on


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has to be good for their progress. Great to see these sides moving on
		
Click to expand...

One of the Cricinfo guys has written a book called Cricket in the Outposts which is about countries like Afghanistan and Ireland and their attempts to progress. Have had my eye on a copy for a while as it looks like it could be a cracking read.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking like a close finish in the NZ-AUS game. Aussies need 43 off of 29 balls with 5 wickets remaining. 

C'mon the Kiwis!


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Looking like a close finish in the NZ-AUS game. Aussies need 43 off of 29 balls with 5 wickets remaining. 

C'mon the Kiwis!
		
Click to expand...

Love to see the Aussies choking!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Looking like a close finish in the NZ-AUS game. Aussies need 43 off of 29 balls with 5 wickets remaining. 

C'mon the Kiwis!
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling the Kiwi bowlers will see it through


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			Love to see the Aussies choking!
		
Click to expand...

hard to call it choking on yet another hideously slow pitch. theyre very dependant on a few with the bat, Marsh looks like bailing them out now though


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			hard to call it choking on yet another hideously slow pitch. theyre very dependant on a few with the bat, Marsh looks like bailing them out now though 

Click to expand...

Marsh gone!


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Marsh gone!
		
Click to expand...

absolute beauty of a wicket, made me a nice chunk  Kiwis should win now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

That should do it for NZ


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

2 hugely impressive performances form New Zealand on decks that dont play to their strengths. Theyre clearly very well prepared and been very adaptable in their approach. Not sure you can say the same about a few other sides!


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

They know how to defend a total and bowl accordingly...England take note.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			They know how to defend a total and bowl accordingly...England take note.
		
Click to expand...

Too late. I can see South Africa do a number today


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Toss won by ENG. Bowling first...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

well its win or catch the bus home .


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Too late. I can see South Africa do a number today
		
Click to expand...

expect that number may well be 200 here too, then lets see if england can chase it in what should be ideal conditions (good deck and some dew for the bowling side)


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Im hiding behind the sofa....220 plus coming?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

embarrassing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2016)

Chris Jordan being absolutely dire, what a shocker.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2016)

Would Chris Jordan be better off just throwing it over the boundary? It would save the bother of a run up...
		
Click to expand...

From BBC. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Seems Jordan is the new Dernbach or Bopara , no matter what he does he gets picked


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			From BBC. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			Im hiding behind the sofa....220 plus coming?
		
Click to expand...

Just the 230 to win then. We should go close on that track. Hopefully. Definitely. Maybe.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Jordan is the new Dernbach or Bopara , no matter what he does he gets picked
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he did bowl that good over in a Super Over once. That's enough to get picked for a while isn't it? #SelectorThoughts

Half of the deliveries from Jordan's 3 overs went for 4 or 6. Impressive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Well that's the way to start 21 of the first over


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that's the way to start 21 of the first over
		
Click to expand...

19 runs ahead of SA.  Dale Stain (sp ) next. Drop!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2016)

Haha what a start. Would almost feel like a robbery if we win this after that performance in the field.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow - that's a hell of an opener pair of overs


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Unlucky Dale!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Great start from Roy - certainly provided the platform for England to challenge the score. Got to keep going though


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

England have done the hard bit here, cracked the rate and got it down to 10rpo, can they now finish the job though? need to see tahir off and then attack the quicks


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			England have done the hard bit here, cracked the rate and got it down to 10rpo, can they now finish the job though? need to see tahir off and then attack the quicks
		
Click to expand...

Keep their heads, they are in.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 18, 2016)

Decent chance now what a game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Big turning point there - Tahir could have turned it back into SA favour


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

awful from Butler, just no need to do that against tahir, puts it right back in the balance


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

brilliant from Root, utter class

both sides need to take a long hard look at their bowling performance before their next games thats for sure


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

That's a great over for us 

Come on !! 11 to get


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Keep your head boys, keep them firmly fixed on. Great game, whatever happens.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

That's not in the script !


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's not in the script !
		
Click to expand...

That four is though! :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			That four is though! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Very much needed - see if Jordan can redeem himself a little

Cracking four :whoo:


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very much needed - see if Jordan can redeem himself a little

Cracking four :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The irony! Full bunger to Jordan....FOUR!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

What a catch !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Don't throw this away for goodness sake


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

FFS. Drop a bat on it and run. :angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank god for that 

What a chase :whoo:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow just wow


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

Brilliant chase!!! :clap:

Fantastic game...if you're a batsman!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

That's an extraordinary win tbh - all set up by those first two overs 

Brilliant just brilliant. 

Gotta sort out the seamers though


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Wow just wow
		
Click to expand...

 My feelings exactly.:thup: Who said cricket is boring ?

Superb innings by Root.:thup:


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2016)

Any Tv highlights later ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Any Tv highlights later ?
		
Click to expand...

On Sky but don't think it's on anywhere on Terrestrial telly


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2016)

I've got no fingernails left!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

i was slagging our bowling off big time ,my wife had to leave the room .
 but what a game of cricket ,drama right to the end .
 i would like to say well played to both teams ,but,,,,,,,i dont think either bowling attack covered themselves with any glory.
 great win ,now we need to build on it.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

Joe Root, i must apologise. Earlier at work i questioned whether you should be in the team, whether you could score fast enough. I humbly admit i was wrong. 

Unbelievable stuff. Just unbelievable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Well played and I was totally wrong (nothing new there) but that's what annoys me, you never know what England team is going to turn up  from game to game. No consistency, in any type of limited over cricket


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well played and I was totally wrong (nothing new there) but that's what annoys me, *you never know what England team is going to turn up  from game to game. *No consistency, in any type of limited over cricket
		
Click to expand...

That's half the beauty though. England were predictable before. But they were awful and way behind the times and were found out. Now they are capricious but capable of brilliance. In such a short tournament it could be enough to win the whole thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			That's half the beauty though. England were predictable before. But they were awful and way behind the times and were found out. Now they are capricious but capable of brilliance. In such a short tournament it could be enough to win the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

It could but if the bad England from the first match turn up again we'll be coming home. We need to dig out ugly wins a bit like NZ did earlier in the ow scoring game v Australia


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Joe Root, i must apologise. Earlier at work i questioned whether you should be in the team, whether you could score fast enough. I humbly admit i was wrong. 

Unbelievable stuff. Just unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Really? You needed that innings to prove that? Root is one of the best players we have, across all formats. Makes scoring look so easy.

What a run chase. Superb stuff. Gave them no chance after that fielding performance.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Really? You needed that innings to prove that? Root is one of the best players we have, across all formats. Makes scoring look so easy.

What a run chase. Superb stuff. Gave them no chance after that fielding performance.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt sure that he was wholly suited to T20. Happy to have been proved wrong!


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2016)

complete embarassment the pitch India have produced for the game against Pakistan, thought the one v NZ was bad but this is atrocious


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2016)

fundy said:



			complete embarassment the pitch India have produced for the game against Pakistan, thought the one v NZ was bad but this is atrocious
		
Click to expand...

Particularly as India can't play spin! If Pakistan can post something around 120 they should be quids in!


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Particularly as India can't play spin! If Pakistan can post something around 120 they should be quids in!
		
Click to expand...

why dhonis bowling seam up in the middle ill never understand, awful captaincy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Still doesn't seem right Amir there bowling


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2016)

C'mon Pakistan! India in trouble here and Afridi's not come into the attack yet!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

I suppose it was good for the tournament that the hosts are still an interested party. Seems India did ok after being 23-3 but was that a T20 pitch irrespective of the weather


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2016)

cracking effort this from Afghanistan chasing down 210 versus the Saffers, 103/2 after 10 and in the game, could get a bit squeaky for the saffers if they continue


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2016)

fundy said:



			cracking effort this from Afghanistan chasing down 210 versus the Saffers, 103/2 after 10 and in the game, could get a bit squeaky for the saffers if they continue
		
Click to expand...

I do like Mohammad Shahzad. Not afraid to try and tonk anything and in a very agricultural style. 

The Afghans have given a good account of themselves in the tourney thus far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2016)

They are certainly giving it a go


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

West Indies looking to be in control in their game


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			West Indies looking to be in control in their game
		
Click to expand...

Looking very dangerous are the Windies. How come Gayle didnt open?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Looking very dangerous are the Windies. How come Gayle didnt open?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. They must have a good chance certainly on current form


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Looking very dangerous are the Windies. How come Gayle didnt open?
		
Click to expand...

Injured - only batting if needed


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Injured - only batting if needed
		
Click to expand...

Not bad if the Windies can afford such a luxury and still win at a canter!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not bad if the Windies can afford such a luxury and still win at a canter!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. They have looked arguably the best side, bar perhaps NZ


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2016)

NZ hugely impressive again today, have adapted to alien conditions far better than could have been expected


----------



## Tongo (Mar 22, 2016)

fundy said:



			NZ hugely impressive again today, have adapted to alien conditions far better than could have been expected
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Always disappointed when Pakistan are knocked out though. I think they add another level of unpredictability when they are involved.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 22, 2016)

kiwis are looking the most likely winners at the moment ,the Windies need Gayle to be fit to win ,
 I  think we have a decent shot at it .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2016)

The poacher said:



			kiwis are looking the most likely winners at the moment ,the Windies need Gayle to be fit to win ,
 I  think we have a decent shot at it .
		
Click to expand...

Depends which England turns up, especially in the bowling department


----------



## jusme (Mar 22, 2016)

Hard to disagree with the last few posts, however the beauty of 20/20 is that it's unpredictable. On their day any of the top 8 teams are capable of winning any match. The reverse is equally true.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

The Afghans today for England. Should be a win? Shouldn't it??


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh dear. England making a right mess of this.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

What a bag of ****. Not fully focused it seems.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Piece said:



			What a bag of ****
		
Click to expand...

England always were going to be either calamitous or stunning. Stokes, Buttler and Ali need to drag England out of this otherwise it'll be the former.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			England always were going to be either calamitous or stunning. Stokes, Buttler and Ali need to drag England out of this otherwise it'll be the former.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, there's enough quality in the line up to win and win easily. The questions of England v spin will pop up again!


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Another goes...


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

What is going on? 57-6. Lost 5-15 in 4 overs.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Piece said:



			What is going on? 57-6
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic and gutless.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 23, 2016)

i cant believe what i am watching .we are in total disarray ,if we win this it certainly wont be any of the batsmens doing.
      its not like the afghans are bowling brilliantly ,we are just in self destruct.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i cant believe what i am watching .we are in total disarray ,if we win this it certainly wont be any of the batsmens doing.
      its not like the afghans are bowling brilliantly ,we are just in self destruct.
		
Click to expand...

England being undone by non-turning spin. Hardly surprising when the game in this country effectively treats spin bowling like the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking forward to see what KP and Warney will say about this batting performance v spin!


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

On the other hand, great to see a 17yr old leggy spinner from them.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Piece said:



			On the other hand, great to see a 17yr old leggy spinner from them.
		
Click to expand...

The only plus point is that this will hopefully be a real boost for Afghani cricket as they have been a breath of fresh air in this comp so far.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Willey and Ali pushing England toward a half decent total.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Good over for hitting that - 25 off the over. Play yourself in and then TWONK..!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 23, 2016)

142-7  never thought we would get that many.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

The poacher said:



			142-7  never thought we would get that many.
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting and entertaining to see how Mohammad Shehzad goes about his business in a minute!


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Will be interesting and entertaining to see how Mohammad Shehzad goes about his business in a minute!
		
Click to expand...

This is going to be very close. I think England just might lose this. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

That's a big wicket early doors for England.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			That's a big wicket early doors for England.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He was giving lots of chat but not now. . 12-2...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

13-3 now. England applying the pressure well with the ball.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Too close for comfort this.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Fair play to England. They dug in and got a result when they looked as if they had capitulated.


----------



## Piece (Mar 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Fair play to England. They dug in and got a result when they looked as if they had capitulated.
		
Click to expand...

Got away with that :mmm:, but yes, well played Moeen and Mr Willey to get the score up to something respectable. 

Run rate is a bit naff though - today was the opportunity to increase it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2016)

some game between India and Bangladesh, not sure how Bangladesh dont win needing 2 off last 3 balls


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 23, 2016)

i thought the bangle would win that one . but what a finnish


----------



## vkurup (Mar 23, 2016)

Eng made a meal of the Afg game... but what a humdinger between Ind and Bangladesh.. 

Travelling to India next week, hopefully catch a game.. though almost everything is sold out..


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Eng made a meal of the Afg game... but what a humdinger between Ind and Bangladesh.. 

Travelling to India next week, hopefully catch a game.. *though almost everything is sold out*..
		
Click to expand...

Most of the games that i've watched the highlights of have featured plenty of empty seats.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Most of the games that i've watched the highlights of have featured plenty of empty seats.
		
Click to expand...

They are available for some not so fav games... also lots of corporate tkts go waste.   Top games e.g. Ind v Pak was standing room in the streets outside


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2016)

vkurup said:



			They are available for some not so fav games... also lots of corporate tkts go waste.   Top games e.g. Ind v Pak was standing room in the streets outside
		
Click to expand...

bar the india games the crowds have been awful, doesnt help venues and tickets werent sorted until a few weeks before the tournament started, been a complete disregard for the spectators and some pretty poor administration. even the big groups of indian fans been complaining how badly organised its been!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Fair play to England. They dug in and got a result when they looked as if they had capitulated.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have had to dug in though. Another disappointing display and as I said before you never know which side will turn up. No consistency in their level of performance


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone see that shot by Steve Smith earlier? Virtually off the pitch on the offside and still flayed it over the leg side boundary! Would have been interesting if Wahab had bowled at the stumps though. 

Meanwhile, the Windies have SA in real trouble at 98/6 in the 17th.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Anyone see that shot by Steve Smith earlier? Virtually off the pitch on the offside and still flayed it over the leg side boundary! Would have been interesting if Wahab had bowled at the stumps though. 

Meanwhile, the Windies have SA in real trouble at 98/6 in the 17th.
		
Click to expand...

hideous bowling, so often you see bowlers follow the batsman should actually go the other way slightly, umps rarely wide when batter moves so much

Saffers been awful but 130+ could be defendable if they get Gayle early, yet another awful Nagpur deck


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Most of the games that i've watched the highlights of have featured plenty of empty seats.
		
Click to expand...

Took off from Heathrow when it was 9 degrees, got off at Mumbai mid morning at 30 degrees c.  Was speaking to a friend 're the empty seats and his view was that it is baking in the afternoon, so not many people venture out to the stadiums. Nagpur had a few afternoon games and temp is late 30s if not early 40s. Night games faring better.  Trying to wranggle a ticket for the first Semi in Mumbai next week..


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

Great last two overs from the Windies to concede just 8 runs. An SA defeat would be a great result for England.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Took off from Heathrow when it was 9 degrees, got off at Mumbai mid morning at 30 degrees c.  Was speaking to a friend 're the empty seats and his view was that it is baking in the afternoon, so not many people venture out to the stadiums. Nagpur had a few afternoon games and temp is late 30s if not early 40s. Night games faring better.  Trying to wranggle a ticket for the first Semi in Mumbai next week..
		
Click to expand...

lol, seen many an afternoon game with full houses and will again in the IPL next month, complete red herring as to why the grounds are half empty for most games!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 25, 2016)

now its GAME ON .


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

The poacher said:



			now its GAME ON .
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Although Andre Fletcher did rather well deputising for Gayle the other day.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Indeed. Although Andre Fletcher did rather well deputising for Gayle the other day.
		
Click to expand...

should be opening instead of Johnson Charles imo


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 25, 2016)

GAME ON again.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2016)

The poacher said:



			GAME ON again.
		
Click to expand...

Russell should be taken out back anbd flogged lol, only had to see off Tahir and the game was won


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2016)

WI certainly doing a great job of trying to lose the game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2016)

Windies win so England have the semi spot in their own hands now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2016)

Hope the England v SA side comes out to play tomorrow and not the one that batted against Afghanistan. I think it'll be a nail biter


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

Really enjoying this tournament. Teams playing every 2/3 days, some good contests and the beeb showing 5 minute highlight packages. Fair play to em.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 26, 2016)

Eng have a good chanct to qualify if they pull their finger out. India on the other hand has a tough one against Aus - do or die for both of them so will be gripping to watch. I might have switch my loyalty from India to Eng. 

Still expecting a NZ v WI final and hopefully a NZ win... Very well balanced side despite losing Mcculum


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

New Zealand spinning another web against Bangladesh.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

There's always something likeable about the Kiwis which makes you want to see them do well. 

Maybe its how they manage to compete despite having such a small population or that they are refreshing and different without the brash arrogance and constant provocation of their neighbours across the Tasman Sea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Some knock this by Buttler. It's given the bowlers a great target to bowl at but lets hope they keep their side of the deal and strangle any chance of a Sri Lankan win with some very tight deliveries in the opening spell


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some knock this by Buttler. It's given the bowlers a great target to bowl at but lets hope they keep their side of the deal and strangle any chance of a Sri Lankan win with some very tight deliveries in the opening spell
		
Click to expand...

Nice finish from Stokes. A reasonable total. Can't help but feel that Morgan was a liability and should have sent Stokes and Ali in before himself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Good total for the bowlers to bowl at - crisp striking from Buttler and a couple of big hits from Morgan and Stokes. Smart bowling would hopefully see them home


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Nice finish from Stokes.
		
Click to expand...

Makes his Strike Rate look rather good!!!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Cracking start from England. There's to lose from here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Rashid slapped for a couple which has helped Sri Lanka - this could get closer than it should have

But that's a wicket England needed


----------



## vkurup (Mar 26, 2016)

If Eng lose from here, then they might as well take up golf...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Poor bowling from Ali - every ball in the slot

21 from the over


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Bowl onto his toes for goodness sake !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Bowlers doing their best to chuck this away. Too many wides and too many in the slot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Some catch from Root. May be a game winner


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

11 needed off of 3


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Stokes bowling brilliantly. 11 off of 2.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Good yorker. So glad Mathews is injured or this would be done by now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

This is great from Stokes
Brilliant final over from him ( still laugh when someone dismissed him as a top cricketer ) 

Really great excitement - enjoyable game 

Into the semis :whoo: ( no doubt our next defeat will already be predicted )


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

well they made proper hard work of that, great effort from Matthews, one of my fav cricketers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Have to say England made that much harder than it needed to be. A win is a win and it's all about the next game


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Phew! Bit too close there!

Great result nevertheless. For everything that England are / are not, have done / havent done they are in the last 4. And its game on from there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Phew! Bit too close there!

Great result nevertheless. For everything that England are / are not, have done / havent done they are in the last 4. And its game on from there.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but they will have to up the bowling. Another chance and won good performance from a final so it has to be good and forward progress


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

The 4 overs of spin has made a game of it. 

England's pacers: 16-0-96-7
England's spinners: 4-0-63-0


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Phew! Bit too close there!

Great result nevertheless. For everything that England are / are not, have done / havent done they are in the last 4. And its game on from there.
		
Click to expand...

Think just need to sort out the spinners - everything else today was pretty solid - good start and then accelerated when needed and the seamers did well - 42 from two different overs of spin shows the issue


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			The 4 overs of spin has made a game of it. 

England's pacers: 16-0-96-7
England's spinners: 4-0-63-0
		
Click to expand...

Just said the same thing in response to your other post 

Where as Sri Lanka spin was clearly cleverer - they fire the ball into the pads where as Ali is floating them in and with it not turning much it's just food and drink for any batsman


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Fair play to Angelo Matthews. A proper captain's innings and it may have been a different result had he not tweaked a hamstring.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think just need to sort out the spinners - everything else today was pretty solid - good start and then accelerated when needed and the seamers did well - 42 from two different overs of spin shows the issue
		
Click to expand...

Dont be fooled, different parts of England game functions in different games. Most of the side is hit and miss, just a case of hoping enough parts come together on the day. Nice to see the seamers deliver but they are a long way from doing so consistently!

NZ in the semi will be a very tough game, but on the day anything can and probably will happen!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			Dont be fooled, different parts of England game functions in different games. Most of the side is hit and miss, just a case of hoping enough parts come together on the day. Nice to see the seamers deliver but they are a long way from doing so consistently!

NZ in the semi will be a very tough game, but on the day anything can and probably will happen!
		
Click to expand...

NZ will be big favourites as they have been the team of the tournament.

Food for thought though: NZ have had problems finishing the job in previous tournaments whilst England have found a way to win 3 games when up against it at times. The morale in the dressing room must be fantastic after those results.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

NZ are team of the event by a way so far. I think England can do it especially with the batting line up. Were the spinners poor for England or was it a case of a country knowing how to play it in this format and doing so well? Think/hope NZ may not be as adept at playing it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			Dont be fooled, different parts of England game functions in different games. Most of the side is hit and miss, just a case of hoping enough parts come together on the day. Nice to see the seamers deliver but they are a long way from doing so consistently!

NZ in the semi will be a very tough game, but on the day anything can and probably will happen!
		
Click to expand...

Good to see the positivity still shining through  

The England side is a world away from 12 months ago now


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see the positivity still shining through  

*The England side is a world away from 12 months ago now*

Click to expand...

I agree, was always going to be when they changed coach, clear as anything! More realistic, the seamers have been poor in some games, good today, same the spinners, same the batters. Its a side thats still learning and still got room to improve greatly. Still think the composition of the attack is wrong, but a big achievement to get the semis in these conditions, anything else a bonus but can definitely beat anyone in a one off game which gives them a chance to win it all!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			I agree, was always going to be when they changed coach, clear as anything! More realistic, the seamers have been poor in some games, good today, same the spinners, same the batters. Its a side thats still learning and still got room to improve greatly. Still think the composition of the attack is wrong, but a big achievement to get the semis in these conditions, anything else a bonus but can definitely beat anyone in a one off game which gives them a chance to win it all!
		
Click to expand...

What would you do to change the composition?


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What would you do to change the composition?
		
Click to expand...

Proper seamers not medium pacers, Plunkett been a decent introduction compared to the likes of Topley etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			I agree, was always going to be when they changed coach, clear as anything! More realistic, the seamers have been poor in some games, good today, same the spinners, same the batters. Its a side thats still learning and still got room to improve greatly. Still think the composition of the attack is wrong, but a big achievement to get the semis in these conditions, anything else a bonus but can definitely beat anyone in a one off game which gives them a chance to win it all!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what change can be made with the players they have got out there at the moment - maybe Dawson should have been given a go. Jordan has come back a bit , Willey just needs to think more , Stokes is superb , Plunkett certainly was an improvement on Topley. Shame they didn't take Gregory and maybe Broad should have gone but rather let him rest.


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

One player can have a huge affect on a T20. Mathews did it for Sri Lanka. Buttler did it for England. Game is never safe, but England did well under pressure again, which bodes well for the semi final. Playing at the same ground must be an advantage, so let's be optimistic.:thup:

We fielded well, and Root's catch was a game changer. Catches win matches.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			Proper seamers not medium pacers, Plunkett been a decent introduction compared to the likes of Topley etc
		
Click to expand...

What about the spin element though? We need to have one (Ali?) so would you add another seamer?


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure what change can be made with the players they have got out there at the moment - maybe Dawson should have been given a go. Jordan has come back a bit , Willey just needs to think more , Stokes is superb , Plunkett certainly was an improvement on Topley. Shame they didn't take Gregory and maybe Broad should have gone but rather let him rest.
		
Click to expand...

didnt mean with the players out there, the fact that Finns bowling in county warm up games not out there a very bad call!

very hard for a coach to pick a player (Dawson) hes never seen play in a competitive game! For a guy who rarely bowls for his county in T20 it was an amazing selection and I expect he was only ever going to get a go if there was an injury


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What about the spin element though? We need to have one (Ali?) so would you add another seamer?
		
Click to expand...

currently have to pick rashid and ali, have no choice whatsoever in the conditions


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			Proper seamers not medium pacers, Plunkett been a decent introduction compared to the likes of Topley etc
		
Click to expand...

Plunkett is nice and aggresive, decent pace, and gives the attack something different. Jordan seems to bowl poorly up front but good at the end. Perhaps have Willey and Plunkett open the attack, and have Jordan come on when the fielding restrictions are lifted ? Stokes bowls well at the end, but in the first six overs you need wicket takers bowling, especially on the pitch we played on today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			didnt mean with the players out there, the fact that Finns bowling in county warm up games not out there a very bad call!

very hard for a coach to pick a player (Dawson) hes never seen play in a competitive game! For a guy who rarely bowls for his county in T20 it was an amazing selection and I expect he was only ever going to get a go if there was an injury
		
Click to expand...

Finn was injured at the start - so you either see if he can be fit or replace him - can't blame them for not taking Finn. That's nothing but hindsight tbh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			currently have to pick rashid and ali, have no choice whatsoever in the conditions
		
Click to expand...

I suppose. At least the batting goes a long way down these days. It's the bowling that I worry about, especially if the semi is a tight low scoring affair


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Plunkett is nice and aggresive, decent pace, and gives the attack something different. Jordan seems to bowl poorly up front but good at the end. Perhaps have Willey and Plunkett open the attack, and have Jordan come on when the fielding restrictions are lifted ? Stokes bowls well at the end, but in the first six overs you need wicket takers bowling, especially on the pitch we played on today.
		
Click to expand...

still not convinced with Stokes in white ball cricket, today was a massive improvement but generally hes struggled in the white ball game compared to with the red ball, probably due to his natural length, especially in southern hemisphere conditions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			still not convinced with Stokes in white ball cricket, today was a massive improvement but generally hes struggled in the white ball game compared to with the red ball, probably due to his natural length, especially in southern hemisphere conditions
		
Click to expand...

It was the number of wides Jordan seemed to bowl today that I thought was a concern


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It was the number of wides Jordan seemed to bowl today that I thought was a concern
		
Click to expand...

when a guy takes 4/28 in 4 overs he can have bowled as many wides as he wants lol. im not a massive jordan fan, another whos very hit and miss but his death bowling definitely improved


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			still not convinced with Stokes in white ball cricket, today was a massive improvement but generally hes struggled in the white ball game compared to with the red ball, probably due to his natural length, especially in southern hemisphere conditions
		
Click to expand...

 Doesn't look like he is going to take a lot of wickets, but his yorkers at the end are decent. He also bowls at a fair pace. When he experiments he can go teh distance, so needs to be kept to a simple game plan.

I think are seam attack is as good as anyones, so we just need to keep playing on the type of wicket we did today. All offer something slightly different, and of course they can all bat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			when a guy takes 4/28 in 4 overs he can have bowled as many wides as he wants lol. im not a massive jordan fan, another whos very hit and miss but his death bowling definitely improved
		
Click to expand...

The wides were clearly when he was trying to stop Mathews hitting sixs and trying to stretch him - thought it was clever thinking but was always going to give the odd wide when it just drifted outside the line


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It was the number of wides Jordan seemed to bowl today that I thought was a concern
		
Click to expand...

 Anyone that balls at the wicket is going to slip a few donwn the leg side. Malinga was the best at bowling swinging yorkers at the stumps, but he bowled his fair share of wides. Margin of error is tiny, as literally any ball that misses the leg stump, even if by a fraction is a wide.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Anyone that balls at the wicket is going to slip a few donwn the leg side. Malinga was the best at bowling swinging yorkers at the stumps, but he bowled his fair share of wides. Margin of error is tiny, as literally any ball that misses the leg stump, even if by a fraction is a wide.
		
Click to expand...

Very true but these extras and another delivery can be costly in a close game. It's fine margins I accept and hope he can tighten the line a little


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Love the way people find ways to pick holes. No team has rocked up to this tournament with a bang tidy, 5 man attack that has no weaknesses. NZ have stolen a march on others but who'd have left out Boult and Southee before the tournament started? Your bowlers in T20 are largely about damage limitation and taking wickets. But it is all on the day. Ali and Rashid were great in SA, today they were found out. No bowler gets it right in every T20 match. 

England have qualified for the last 4. They've beaten the defending champs and a SA team that includes supposed superman AB de Villiers and was one of the tournament favourites. That's the same team that stuffed England in the T20 games a few weeks ago. England will also go further in the tournament than either Australia or India. 

T20 is about the here and now, tactics and players that work now may not in 6 months time. In the only international tournament that matters in this format England are in with a great chance of winning it again and becoming the first nation to do so. Not bad for a team that, Morgan aside, has no IPL experience.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 26, 2016)

Eng is in and that what counts... scoreboard dont have pics..  Onto the semis against NZ...

hopefully India can get thru on Sunday..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 27, 2016)

seems i missed all the excitement of the Sri lankan innings .i had a massive bout of vertigo which lasted seven hours ,not fun i can tell you.
   anyway ,reading the reports and this thread ,it appears that NZ are nailed on ,well from what i have seen ,which has been practically all of it ,NZ have scraped through a couple of games ,just like we have ,the Windies are the team of the tournament for me at the moment .
  onto our semi ,it is being played on the same pitch that we played on yesterday, well the spinners were rubbish and the pace attack were good ,now look at NZ  Southee and Boult could have a bloody field day on that track .we have to hope the kiwis leave them in the shed against us.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2016)

Cracking finish to the Afghanistan v West Indies match.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

That's brilliant for Afghanistan


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's brilliant for Afghanistan
		
Click to expand...

They've done well in this tournament and been thoroughly entertaining. A good showing for the associates, particularly as it seems some quarters are trying to phase them out of what is quickly becoming a closed shop.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			They've done well in this tournament and been thoroughly entertaining. A good showing for the associates, particularly as it seems some quarters are trying to phase them out of what is quickly becoming a closed shop.
		
Click to expand...

Think they have already decided that the associate teams won't be at the next World Cup - don't think it's right at all


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think they have already decided that the associate teams won't be at the next World Cup - don't think it's right at all
		
Click to expand...

Not when you consider how the likes of Ireland have performed in recent World Cups.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not when you consider how the likes of Ireland have performed in recent World Cups.
		
Click to expand...

?! That's why I don't think it's right they have decided not to have them


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			?! That's why I don't think it's right they have decided not to have them
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry, got that the wrong way round! 

Ireland's performances should be enough to keep at least a couple of the associates in the comp!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds like there's an incredible atmosphere at the India-Australia game.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

India needing a Kohli or MSD special if they are to stay alive!


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			India needing a Kohli or MSD special if they are to stay alive!
		
Click to expand...

think id have been tempted with a tactical drop to Yuvraj there lol, his injury was causing Kohli real probs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Very poor decision if the associate members are left out. Where do they get the experience of playing better nations and learning and developing? Afghanistan have proved what can be done. Ireland have shown it in the past too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Going to be two cracking final overs !


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2016)

Kohli just far too good, especially when chasing, stunning inns this


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

England's women doing rather well too.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Stunning performance from Kohli. He has kept India in the comp twice now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Piece of cake. That's how to close a game out. Great knock


----------



## vkurup (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Stunning performance from Kohli. He has kept India in the comp twice now.
		
Click to expand...

What a talent .. sheer cricketing genius. The way he took apart Faulkner on the 18th was incredible. Very orthodox. He has come a long way from leading India Jr to the Jr world cup about 5-7 yrs ago.

Also due credit to Dhoni... They ran the 2s like mad men. He is also the cool head vs the mercurial Kohli.. 

The celebration in Mumbai is deafening with fire crackers going off and its 11pm.. love it..


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2016)

vkurup said:



			What a talent .. sheer cricketing genius. The way he took apart Faulkner on the 18th was incredible. Very orthodox. He has come a long way from leading India Jr to the Jr world cup about 5-7 yrs ago.

Also due credit to Dhoni... *They ran the 2s like mad men. He is also the cool head vs the mercurial Kohli*.. 

The celebration in Mumbai is deafening with fire crackers going off and its 11pm.. love it..
		
Click to expand...

thats why Aus shouldve dropped Yuvi!!!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 27, 2016)

fundy said:



			thats why Aus shouldve dropped Yuvi!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree... But as Kohli mentioned in the post match interview, Yuvi had decided to go after the ballers ... And he has the skill to stand and clear the ropes.  But I agree they shod have kept him in play and stifled Kohli..

On another note it is great to see Yuvi overcome cancer and play at international cricket. He is a bit of a marmite, but very useful.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Agree... But as Kohli mentioned in the post match interview, Yuvi had decided to go after the ballers ... And he has the skill to stand and clear the ropes.  But I agree they shod have kept him in play and stifled Kohli..

*On another note it is great to see Yuvi overcome cancer and play at international cricket. He is a bit of a marmite, but very useful*.
		
Click to expand...

Remember his comeback vividly, such a great sight to see him return after what he had been through! Feels like hes been underbowled in the tournament so far too. hope hes fit to play the knockouts


----------



## vkurup (Mar 30, 2016)

Popcorn ready for NZ v Eng today..


The joke on the Indian social media,...Apparently the Windies have figured out their game plan against Kohli.... They won't take any wickets and let the openers play 20 overs...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 30, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Popcorn ready for NZ v Eng today..


The joke on the Indian social media,...Apparently the Windies have figured out their game plan against Kohli.... They won't take any wickets and let the openers play 20 overs...
		
Click to expand...

Only problem is Sharma and Dhawan are unable to bat much beyond the powerplay (if they get that far) before handing their wicket on a plate to the bowler!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2016)

Just watch the last 10 overs of the womens game and they went out with a wimper lets hope the men at least give it a go.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2016)

fundy said:



			thats why Aus shouldve dropped Yuvi!!!
		
Click to expand...


Going back in history I was at the England v West Indies world cup final in 1979 when Brearley and Boycott lost the match for England by playing in test match mode. Clive Lloyd, a fine fielder in his day, dropped Brearley at one point and the conspiracy theorists were adamant it was done deliberately. Lloyd was probably too honest to do that but it was not the toughest catch and he had hands like buckets so.............

Back to Kholi, it was a magnificent knock. He used his head, batted properly and did something very special indeed. Well done that man.


----------



## jusme (Mar 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Just watch the last 10 overs of the womens game and they went out with a wimper lets hope the men at least give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Painful watching women's 20/20 cricket (duck for cover now). Just don't have the power that 20/20 demands now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 30, 2016)

Women's cricket - Monkey Tennis.      Another reason for this equal pay argument to be put to bed for good.   

What I would pay to see is Joe Root absolutely knock that dachscund for six with his bat in one of the adverts.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 30, 2016)

Great to see Chris Jordan coming back over the last couple of games, shuts the ill informed haters up! England's best bowler in this format, one of the very best in the world at getting his yorkers in. 

Even when he was getting caned on here he actually bowled his overs at less than 10, when the average for the game was over 11.5! Bowled the rest of the tournament at less 7 an over!


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2016)

Thats as good a death bowling performance as Ive seen from England in a big game, theres to lose now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2016)

That's a superb last ten overs from England bowlers - given themselves a superb chance now.


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2016)

fundy said:



			Thats as good a death bowling performance as Ive seen from England in a big game, theres to lose now!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that. No predictions from me - mouth is zipped up!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2016)

Piece said:



			Agree with that. No predictions from me - mouth is zipped up!
		
Click to expand...

Afraid to say it just in case[wise man].
Great performance so far just need to hold our nerve and wont get a better chance than this.[fingers crossed].


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Afraid to say it just in case[wise man].
		
Click to expand...

I know what the WASP (or whatever they use) should say but no mockers being put on here


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2016)

England to get them in 10 overs without loss.... now thats what a call PMA


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2016)

hard to understand why Kiwis have bowled pace and more pace but some great hitting


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2016)

great inns from Roy that, should be more than plenty!

now gotta hope that the wicket at the Kotla on Sunday isnt as bad as expected lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2016)

Bit nervy now maybe


----------



## vkurup (Mar 30, 2016)

Surely can't lose from here despite Morgan's best efforts...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2016)

Buttler has woken up then 

:whoo:

That's brilliant from England today - superb team effort all round


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2016)

Get in! :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2016)

Guess that's what you call a comprehensive victory in T20....


----------



## Tongo (Mar 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Buttler has woken up then 

:whoo:

That's brilliant from England today - superb team effort all round
		
Click to expand...




Piece said:



			Get in! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant! Just brilliant! Great finishing performance from Jordan and Stokes and great to see Roy come up trumps. After all the doubts and teeth gnashing post the WI and Afghanistan games this is a great fillip. Young, precocious players performing magnificently. Fair play to them.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 30, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Brilliant! Just brilliant! Great finishing performance from Jordan and Stokes and great to see Roy come up trumps. After all the doubts and teeth gnashing post the WI and Afghanistan games this is a great fillip. Young, precocious players performing magnificently. Fair play to them.
		
Click to expand...

And even better than that, it might finally shut up Piers Morgan on Twitter with his "bring back KP" campaign.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			And even better than that, it might finally shut up Piers Morgan on Twitter with his "bring back KP" campaign.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly - im sure he will find some way , Morgan is his latest target , slating him for not singing the National Anthemn


----------



## Tongo (Mar 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			And even better than that, it might finally shut up Piers Morgan on Twitter with his "bring back KP" campaign.
		
Click to expand...

After the safety first tactics which hamstrung England in white ball cricket for so long it is so refreshing to see England play positive, aggressive cricket that other countries have been playing for years. Some days it will fail spectacularly, but there are more times when it is winning games in stunning fashion.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 30, 2016)

in the words of Bumble .
 START THE CAR.:whoo:


----------



## vkurup (Mar 31, 2016)

If at the start of the tournament someone said to me that Eng would make it past the group stages - let alone into the finals - I would have laughed my face off.    What a team performance, and they are peaking at the right time.   The Kiwis are turning out to be the new 'choker', they let themselves down in Australia and now here.   Irrespective of the other semi, the final looks like it will be a cracker..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2016)

vkurup said:



			If at the start of the tournament someone said to me that Eng would make it past the group stages - let alone into the finals - I would have laughed my face off.    What a team performance, and they are peaking at the right time.   The Kiwis are turning out to be the new 'choker', they let themselves down in Australia and now here.   Irrespective of the other semi, the final looks like it will be a cracker..
		
Click to expand...

Have to say like you after the group stage and some of the early performances including the defeat and close shave with Afghanistan I didn't see a team destined for the final

Brilliant performance all round yesterday and got a feeling they have the freedom to express themselves without the expectations of being there and if they get India, the burden of hosts in the final may work to England's advantage


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 31, 2016)

vkurup said:



			If at the start of the tournament someone said to me that Eng would make it past the group stages - let alone into the finals - I would have laughed my face off.    What a team performance, and they are peaking at the right time.   The Kiwis are turning out to be the new 'choker', they let themselves down in Australia and now here.   Irrespective of the other semi, the final looks like it will be a cracker..
		
Click to expand...

I agree with almost all of your post but I'm not sure if the final will be a cracker. I'm really enjoying watching this team but if they bring the bowling performance from the West Indies match and the batting from the Afghanistan match they'll get hammered. On the flip side if they bring the bowling from the second half of the New Zealand semi and the batting from the South Africa match they could win at a canter.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2016)

vkurup said:



			If at the start of the tournament someone said to me that Eng would make it past the group stages - let alone into the finals - I would have laughed my face off.    What a team performance, and they are peaking at the right time.   The Kiwis are turning out to be the new 'choker', they let themselves down in Australia and now here.   Irrespective of the other semi, the final looks like it will be a cracker..
		
Click to expand...

Overly harsh on the kiwis imo, personally think they have been overperforming for a few years considering their resources. They were poor yesterday but think they did well to be in that position especially having lost McCullum. Just their loss came at the wrong time in terms of being in the first KO game

If you want to talk about choking in this tournament personally wouldnt be looking past the Bangladesh surrender that kept big brothers and hosts India in the tournament!!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 31, 2016)

Was it a "choke" or something more sinister than that do you think? Whenever I see that sort of thing happen especially with teams like India or Pakistan my first thought is always either a payment has been made to let the big team go through or the Indian bookmakers have got involved.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was it a "choke" or something more sinister than that do you think? Whenever I see that sort of thing happen especially with teams like India or Pakistan my first thought is always either a payment has been made to let the big team go through or the Indian bookmakers have got involved.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot will ask the same question


----------



## vkurup (Mar 31, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was it a "choke" or something more sinister than that do you think? Whenever I see that sort of thing happen especially with teams like India or Pakistan my first thought is always either a payment has been made to let the big team go through or the Indian bookmakers have got involved.
		
Click to expand...

I think India is now generally clean at international level.  There is enuf money to be made in the IPL to run the risk of being caught at that level. Pak on the other hand..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 31, 2016)

Just to be clear I wasn't questioning the Indian players but those in the background and on the board wanting India to stay in to maintain the fan interest. Might not even have needed a monetary payment. A promise of an Indian tour to Bangladesh for a couple of test matches and some ODI' s would be worth a lot to them.


----------



## Piece (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm going for a Windies win here.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 31, 2016)

Piece said:



			I'm going for a Windies win here.
		
Click to expand...

im hoping for that as well as i think we have a better chance against them than India.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was it a "choke" or something more sinister than that do you think? Whenever I see that sort of thing happen especially with teams like India or Pakistan my first thought is always either a payment has been made to let the big team go through or the Indian bookmakers have got involved.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the fielding by Pakistan in the India game was bizarre/pathetic, sadly given their track record I don't really trust any of their results anymore.


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2016)

Missing that Kholi run out when he was on 1 could be quite costly.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Missing that Kholi run out when he was on 1 could be quite costly.
		
Click to expand...

proved costly for sure. not convinced India went hard enough early enough here, if they dont get Gayle early fancy WI give this total a scare on what appears to be an absolute belter of a deck. Could easily have batted WI out of the game but doesnt feel as though they have despite only being 2 down


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Missing that Kholi run out when he was on 1 could be quite costly.
		
Click to expand...

Prove right again Rick,who-ever England get in the final Kholi or Gayle need to be got out early.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 31, 2016)

Both teams are very dangerous and it could come down to the runs scored off the two English spinners. Think they are our weakest link


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2016)

and Gayle misses a full toss early


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 31, 2016)

fundy said:



			and Gayle misses a full toss early 

Click to expand...

Gutted,he looked a little nervous and so stiff his feet movement is non existent.


----------



## Piece (Mar 31, 2016)

fundy said:



			and Gayle misses a full toss early 

Click to expand...

Yup. Surprised he missed that full one. Trying to play a bit across it with his feet nailed to the crease. Was expecting that to disappear back over the bowlers head.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2016)

Starting to get interesting and the home town umpire decisions starting, blatant no ball and free hit not given there


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2016)

everything Kohli touches turns to gold lol, India in real trouble and he gets Charles with a pie first ball


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2016)

Total silence in the crowd !!

What a very good performance from the Windies 

That no ball was very crucial


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2016)

Well done West Indies, brilliant chase 

As suspected India didnt go hard enough (Rahane inns looks v poor) and despite the umps best efforts they couldnt stop them.

look forward to a great final


----------



## Tongo (Mar 31, 2016)

Great performance from the Windies. Poor captaincy from Dhoni to have Kohli bowling the final over.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 31, 2016)

well played Windies ,looking forward to a great final now.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2016)

Great performance by the Windies, showed they are not a one man team unlike the one they beat:rofl::rofl::rofl:

love how silent it was for the last few overs, you could actually here the 4 Windies supporters cheering


----------



## Piece (Mar 31, 2016)

Missed most of the game. Will catch highlights later to see this run chase!


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope the final is played on a bigger ground. Even the Windies miss hits go for six.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2016)

Chance for England to get their revenge when it matters


----------



## vkurup (Apr 2, 2016)

During the break of the India v WI match, I had to step out to get some food & beers.  It was a festive atmosphere in Mumbai. It is not uncommon to have TVs on street corners where people can watch (not everyone owns a TV) and the whole think is very social.  There was a massive noise when WI lost Gayle early.  To say that they were dancing in the streets would be an understatement.. 




Shame the result did not go India's way (though they lost to a better team)


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

Well if the womens match is anything to go by, theres gonna be plenty of runs in the final later, looks a good deck at Kolkata. Lets hope WI have done all their winning for the day.....


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Disastrous start!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 3, 2016)

just made even worse .morgan gone now


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

youd think England had seen enough of Badree to know to play him as a medium pacer not a spinner yet 2 early wickets expecting his leggie to spin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2016)

Hate to say this but huge mountain to climb to post competitive score


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Need Root and Butler to do what they're good at.......


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

Root just making look very easy doesnt bode well for later! Butler may well be the key here, need him to fire back half of the inns you'd think. Pitch may be a bit slower and lower than it was earlier mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Bit of a recovery with a good stand from Root and Buttler. Could hopefully still get up to 160/170


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bit of a recovery with a good stand from Root and Buttler. Could hopefully still get up to 160/170
		
Click to expand...

Especially with Mo Ali down the order as well. England bat deep. Even Willey has shown he can clear the boundary.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bit of a recovery with a good stand from Root and Buttler. Could hopefully still get up to 160/170
		
Click to expand...




Tongo said:



			Especially with Mo Ali down the order as well. England bat deep. Even Willey has shown he can clear the boundary.
		
Click to expand...

160 not enough on this, 170 the bare minimum from here

Willey has a ton in domestic T20, far better batter than being used as by England


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Couple of poor shots from Stokes and Ali

Really can't be doing with Bravo and Gayle - just seems they walk that thin line of arrogance and confidence.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 3, 2016)

just when we get a semblance of a decent score going three wickets more and we are up against it again ,
 c`mon Joe keep us in it mate.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 3, 2016)

The poacher said:



			just when we get a semblance of a decent score going three wickets more and we are up against it again ,
 c`mon Joe keep us in it mate.
		
Click to expand...

oops spoke to soon ,Joe go`s next ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

And Root goes then has a word with them about their celebrating.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2016)

David Willey will bale England out!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			David Willey will bale England out!
		
Click to expand...

He'll need a very big bucket


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2016)

Probably not enough but you never know....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that's a score to bowl at - couple of good early wickets needed


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2016)

C'mon!!!!! You beauty Joe Root.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Go and dance your way back to the dug out !!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank god for Root!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Come on !!!!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2016)

rickg said:



			Thank god for Root!!
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that!


----------



## vkurup (Apr 3, 2016)

Blimey... Game on... Nothing seperating the two teams .. Will get down to who has the ability to hang in there...

This is more interesting than next week's Masters...


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 3, 2016)

This is world class sport at its best. Two teams who desperately want to win, a little bit of needle, plenty of heart and gutsy performances on both sides. And its got nothing to do with money...... I love it!


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Great bowling change!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Think that's not out


----------



## vkurup (Apr 3, 2016)

No Moen Ali so far....


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

Bravo digging WI into a hole here, gonna be a big ask for Russell and Sammy if he continues like this any longer


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

signs of dew not good for england here, not sure we'll see much more spin now, should be now if we are


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

That's a great wicket to take after the previous over


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Boom !!! :whoo:

Come on finish it off now


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

got a couple of wickets with junk balls here, Stokes been so cool in the field! Just got to get Samuels out.....


----------



## vkurup (Apr 3, 2016)

What a fitting final.... Momentum swinging like a pendulum.. only Samuels stands in the way of an English victory... Alternatively he might just run out of partners...

If Eng win, we will see more English players in the IPL soon..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Jordan getting his Yorkers all wrong today - giving them nice juicy half volleys


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Gonna be some last over this!


----------



## vkurup (Apr 3, 2016)

Good last ball..
Now Who will blink first... 36 matches and it comes down to the last over...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh dear 

Going to have to put up with that stupid dancing now


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Goodnight!


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

wow, unreal hitting from WI, been some game


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2016)

That's that then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Threw it away -great to see the Windies are good in victory.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2016)

Couldn't ask for a bigger finish...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 3, 2016)

what did i just see?


----------



## vkurup (Apr 3, 2016)

What a finish... 6,6;6;6..= gotta feel for Eng and Stokes...Nothing to be ashamed of, they fought to the end...


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 3, 2016)

A great game of cricket, both teams should be applauded. And if the Windies want to dance then let em, they've earned the right.


----------



## DCB (Apr 3, 2016)

Shocking last over.  Supeb batting to end with though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2016)

Good effort by England after a marginally sub-par batting performance and for a while it looked as though they could pull it off. Well done to the West Indies though. I have to say I didn't think England would get to the final so they certainly proved me wrong (not the first side to do that) and a shame they couldn't quite get across the line


----------



## vkurup (Apr 3, 2016)

Sammy did drive a knife thru the WI Cricket Board... Great win indeed...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			A great game of cricket, both teams should be applauded. And if the Windies want to dance then let em, they've earned the right.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2016)

Gutted. Absolutely gutted. 

Fair play to the Windies. But fair play to England as well. They exceeded expectations in this tournament and have shown how they have progressed in white ball cricket. 2 years ago they were losing to the Netherlands, now they were one over from winning the whole thing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2016)

Was I the only one at the start of the last over thinking "Handy, it's the tail ender on strikeâ€¦â€¦â€¦."?


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was I the only one at the start of the last over thinking "Handy, it's the tail ender on strikeâ€¦â€¦â€¦."?  

Click to expand...

I thought Stoke bowled way too much down the leg side for that final over, tried too hard when an average over would have done it for us.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2016)

rickg said:



			I thought Stoke bowled way too much down the leg side for that final over, tried too hard when an average over would have done it for us.
		
Click to expand...

should have been wide of off stump and very full, instead bowled straight or leg side and not quite full enough, far too little room for error when bowling straight at that level


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			should have been wide of off stump and very full, instead bowled straight or leg side and not quite full enough, far too little room for error when bowling straight at that level
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.......that could scar him for a long time.


----------



## jusme (Apr 4, 2016)

Had to stay away from all things cricket for a few hours. That hurt!! Totally gutted. It hurt all the more as I thought (and usually I'm cautious) defending 19 of the last over would be done. Thought we had done it. Stokes had such a great record this tournament bowling in the death overs. I love him as a cricketer. I feel so bad for him.....he left the field in tears. I hope he bounces back. 

England have moved forward in white ball cricket but it's hard to see that now. 19!!!!!!!!! Only had to defend 19!!! I'm still shocked


----------



## vkurup (Apr 4, 2016)

Love Stokes, puts his heart into the game and gives it all. But the last over he tried too hard.. Juicy half volley to start was the big mistake, once that was dispatched, he was shattered. The remaining 3 half volleys was his panic reaction. He could have pitched it up, bowled slow or wider on the offside rather than just serving it up, but it is easy for us to say it only he knows what went thru his mind.... I do hope he gets over it and bounces back. I am sure he will get an IPL nod at some point. 

Looking at some social media, it is ironic that if such a close encounter involved an Asian team, everyone would be crying foul or be suspicious. However it has been a great tournament and the deserving team won. Listening to Sammys emotional acceptance speech only makes you feel more for the WINdies...


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 4, 2016)

Being irish I am quite ignorant about cricket but have taken a bit of interest in this t20.  

Glad to see England get to the final as it wasn't expected. 

I can't for the life of me work out why he just bowled full on hard balls over and over to get hit for 6.  

Isn't there a type of bowling that makes it neigh on impossible to get hit for 6 or at least extremely difficult.  Super slow spinner that's hard to get a clean bat on? A certain way to bounce it in or at least not letting the fella sweep the ball up into the air.  

I just don't get it.  Seemed madness to just keep blowing in this fashion.


----------



## Piece (Apr 4, 2016)

Its taken me 24hrs to get my voice back after shouting at the telly before the last over, "NO, NOT STOKES! HE IS NOT A DEATH BOWLER!". Feel sorry for him though as no-one means to bowl four half volleys in a row. Shame we couldn't engineer one of the better death bowlers to take it on. 

Great game anyway.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2016)

Piece, I haven't lost the plot as much as that for a long time. Still shaking my head now. Feed the 6 ball, have another, see if you can repeat that. Oh, you can. As has been mentioned, wide and full. Pack the off side. They needed 6's, we could have leaked some 4's but they would not have got 6's and we would have won. Now breathe.................


----------



## Tongo (Apr 4, 2016)

Everyone's wise with the value of hindsight. I'm sure plenty have the experience of bowling at the sharp end of a world final in front of 60,000 people to some of the most dangerous batsmen in the game. Yeah, piece of cake. 

A few days ago Stokes got it bang on against New Zealand, producing some death bowling that turned the game in England's favour. Too many people have short memories.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2016)

Stokes got it spot on in previous matches 

In hindsight Willey should have bowled the last over but then he could have also been smacked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Everyone's wise with the value of hindsight. I'm sure plenty have the experience of bowling at the sharp end of a world final in front of 60,000 people to some of the most dangerous batsmen in the game. Yeah, piece of cake. 

A few days ago Stokes got it bang on against New Zealand, producing some death bowling that turned the game in England's favour. Too many people have short memories.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point. That final over was always going to have a hero. Shame it wasn't Stokes with the ball but you can't fault the way the West Indies finished it off


----------



## Piece (Apr 5, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Everyone's wise with the value of hindsight. I'm sure plenty have the experience of bowling at the sharp end of a world final in front of 60,000 people to some of the most dangerous batsmen in the game. Yeah, piece of cake. 

A few days ago Stokes got it bang on against New Zealand, producing some death bowling that turned the game in England's favour. * Too many people have short memories.*

Click to expand...

On the contrary, I would argue that against NZ that performance was the exception not the norm for Stokes. I don't think he is accurate enough and looking at his T20 bowling average for economy & strike rate in this form of cricket, he is definitely down the list compared to his peers.

There is no doubt he is a super talented cricketer, I just think there are better bowlers in the team suited for that job.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Finn was injured at the start - so you either see if he can be fit or replace him - can't blame them for not taking Finn. That's nothing but hindsight tbh.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.espncricinfo.com/england/content/story/997971.html


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

fundy said:



http://www.espncricinfo.com/england/content/story/997971.html

Click to expand...

Surprised he didn't say anything when he got injured - deadline was 8th Feb but anything after 8th March needed ICC approval 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-world-twenty20-2016/content/story/976861.html

And considering his issues over the winter with a succession of injures still think it's the right choice and disappointing when England cricket is on the up that Finn comes out - but it's against the establishment that you are so much in favour of - so no doubt all good :thup:


----------



## Piece (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised he didn't say anything when he got injured - deadline was 8th Feb but anything after 8th March needed ICC approval 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-world-twenty20-2016/content/story/976861.html

And considering his issues over the winter with a succession of injures still think it's the right choice and disappointing when England cricket is on the up that Finn comes out - but it's against the establishment that you are so much in favour of - so no doubt all good :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Finn having a tiny whinge is the same as Cook when he missed the one day tourno over a year ago. A period of sustained rest should do him a big favour in the long run.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 15, 2016)

Piece said:



			Finn having a tiny whinge is the same as Cook when he missed the one day tourno over a year ago. A period of sustained rest should do him a big favour in the long run.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Cook was a busted flush in ODI cricket and the format had passed him by and he was only in the team cos he was captain whereas Finn still has something to offer in both 50 over and 20 over cricket.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not really. Cook was a busted flush in ODI cricket and the format had passed him by and he was only in the team cos he was captain whereas Finn still has something to offer in both 50 over and 20 over cricket.
		
Click to expand...

He will do when fully fit - he spent the whole winter picking up injuries and a break could only do him better in the long term. Lots of cricket ahead for him and he will be a big part of that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not really. Cook was a busted flush in ODI cricket and the format had passed him by and he was only in the team cos he was captain whereas Finn still has something to offer in both 50 over and 20 over cricket.
		
Click to expand...

Do you see Finnas someone capable at producing it in tests, one day era and T20 giving the injuries or do you think he has more to offer in either tests or limited overs? Not convinced he's ever going to be able to cope with the workload of all formats


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not really. Cook was a busted flush in ODI cricket and the format had passed him by and he was only in the team cos he was captain whereas Finn still has something to offer in both 50 over and 20 over cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he can stretch to all forms, and argue that he is better suited for Test. He desperately, desperately (to use his own words) wants to play Test cricket.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 15, 2016)

fundy said:



http://www.espncricinfo.com/england/content/story/997971.html

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised he didn't say anything when he got injured - deadline was 8th Feb but anything after 8th March needed ICC approval 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-world-twenty20-2016/content/story/976861.html

And considering his issues over the winter with a succession of injures still think it's the right choice and disappointing when England cricket is on the up that Finn comes out - but it's against the establishment that you are so much in favour of - so no doubt all good :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with LP here. 

In the article Fundy posted, Finn himself says he wasnt 100% at the start of the world cup. You can't take a guy without any recent match fitness to a world cup, even more so if he wasnt then 100% for the start of it. Getting through a preseason with Middlesex and competing in a WC are pretty different ends of the scale!

That's not even considering he has had 3 seperate, tour ending injuries in the last 6 months!

England are a better side in all formats with a 100% firing Finn, but you cant carry passengers.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you see Finnas someone capable at producing it in tests, one day era and T20 giving the injuries or do you think he has more to offer in either tests or limited overs? Not convinced he's ever going to be able to cope with the workload of all formats
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but he at least has the game to play in all 3 formats. Cook, on the other hand, was an analogue batsman in a digital age when it came to ODI cricket.


----------

